# Vids from Muddmaddness ride on 7-10



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Here are a few vids from our muddmaddness ride this weekend. 





http://s280.photobucket.com/albums/kk161/martinfd1975/?action=view&current=SANY0212.mp4





http://s280.photobucket.com/albums/kk161/martinfd1975/?action=view&current=SANY0213.mp4




http://s280.photobucket.com/albums/kk161/martinfd1975/?action=view&current=SANY0214.mp4


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

looks like yall had fun....


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool vidz...wish I couldve been with yall.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Yea, the park was way dry Saturday, but we were able to find some good riding.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

man it poured yesterday in shreveport


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

That looks like fun. I gotta ask bc there is nothing like that around here. You guys make poping a wheelie in the water look so easy. Is it easier in the water than on dry land...or is that I just don't know what I'm doing bc I can barely get the front end up in low or high from a stop. For most of my riding I want the front end down but I like to play too.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice, did ya'll not get any rain yesterday, cause it poured here.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

It sprinkled a little bit, but nothing real good. That park looked like all the rain we had this past week passed it up... Don't get me wrong, we did find some pretty good places to play in, but nothing like I have seen it in the past. To eagleeye76, riding wheelies in water is really no effort at all.. The bike really wants to do it without you even trying. Piece of cake....


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah brutes really like to float the front end


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

mine floats the front wet or dry.....hehehe


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Great Vids:rockn:

Looks like an amazing time


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

We had a blast, gotta do it again real soon


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Deffinately gumby, maybe the park will flood for us and we will have more than just the few holes to play in. You missed the pond fun we had.:rockn:


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Shoot my front and my rear float on my brute was riding the creek and came to a crossing that was deep u was the only brute that made it I started to sink down so I let off the gas a little and floated up to the other side I need snorkels


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> mine floats the front wet or dry.....hehehe


Yes it does.You proved that Saturday...LOL!!
That thing is a beast....:rockn:


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

man i wish tht i wouldnt have had a broke axle when we found that pond. i haad a blast riding wit everybody and ready to do it agian. the brutes ruled that day. i missed out on the best hole of the day bt still had a blast and boy do i love my outlaws now after that ride. ant nothing like a set of 31s. lol


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

You're just going to replace the cv joint in that thing, huh? Have you already taken it apart to look at it?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome vids! :rockn:


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

naw badazz brute they dnt make replacement joints. i called this morning and they sending me a new axle and im sending them the broke one and i had to pay was shipping. cnt beat that wit a sledge hammer


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Not at all... What brand axle did you say that was? Gotta get me some of those. Glad to hear it is going to be so cheap on ya....


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

its a rhino brand axle made by super atv. sme of the sponsors on hear carry them. i gt mine from tc atvs on hear. great people to deal wit.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

ok, cool... thanks...


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

yea we had a good time we all gonna have to do it again!!! that pond was good!!! and deep lol!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I hate that I had to leave early...I would have loved to play in the last pond that you guys went to, it looked good...But, the wife was at the lake boiling up some crab legs


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

biggun132 said:


> yea we had a good time we all gonna have to do it again!!! that pond was good!!! and deep lol!


Who were you? I see you're new to the site, so welcome. PM me with your info....


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

baddazzbrute that is ben from sat that was on the green brute saturday. yep he is new to the site.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh ok... sweet... didn't know if it was him or the guy on the blue brute. thanks.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

no problem man.


----------

